# Propane



## jrl5678 (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone used the Propane powered OBs?
I am slowly buying a boat and know my boat will sit way more than it will be in the water.
I like the idea of the propane no ethanol. I am wondering if anyone has used one? I am looking in the 14' length boat.
Thank you


----------



## Skiffing (Mar 12, 2015)

10% ethanol gas has 28% more energy compared to propane.

A 20# propane tank is 4. something gallons. Propane tanks are rarely filled above 80%. Propane tanks require periodic inspection / replacement and cannot be stored inside............


----------



## jrl5678 (Mar 13, 2015)

OK
I was asking if anyone had used the motor.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2015)

Although I have not used one of the engines I do know several ex-colleagues that went to work for Lehr. Based on what I know about these guys I would expect the engine to be pretty darned good. Over in another forum there is an experienced owner that so far has had zero issues with them. 
You may want to Google and see if there is a forum on them?


----------



## Carolina (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## lugoismad (Mar 13, 2015)

I listen to a mechanic podcast, and they were talking about those schwann's trucks that run on propane. They said they'd worked on a few of them, and despite having many hundreds of thousands of miles on them, the insides of the engines looked to be in fantastic condition.


----------



## jrl5678 (Mar 15, 2015)

Did google Lehr forum did nto find one, found a lot of entries and read those. I am looking for a 14' boat and think a propane motor would be better for a boat not used so often. I am torn between a tin boat and a plastic flats boat.
A Tiller 15 might be a start for me.


----------



## Carolina (Mar 15, 2015)

I noticed that the park police that patrol the riverwalk in San Antonio have 4 stroke 9.9 Yamaha motors that are rigged to run on propane.


----------



## keelme (Mar 16, 2015)

I looked at the lehr 15 hp electric start a lithium battery under cowling neat set up ...about as far as it went


----------



## Gotem (Mar 18, 2015)

I do not know about propane outboards, but I have a propane auger for ice fishing. One of the reasons I bought it is because there is no carb to gum up.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 19, 2015)

Ironic I found this post today,bc I've been reading heavily about them lately. I'm about sold because a lot of people love them. Plus propane is cheap and carrying 5 small bottles would be light and efficient. Also, they seem reliable, and a 2.5HP would push my 12 fine.


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 20, 2015)

Old thread about Lehr propane OB's:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=32451&hilit=lehr&start=0
I think the concensus was 'fuel savings with the remote tanks, not the 1 pound cans.'


----------



## Boat2fast (Apr 7, 2015)

The resulting HP loss from the propane would not be worth it. Boats have enough trouble planing off, when loaded, running on gasoline. I have no idea how you would add oil to the fuel supply in a 2stroke. 4strokes already suffer from low torque at low revs plus they are heavy to start with. Propane requires high pressure fuel systems with regulator(s) and steel tanks. Propane stations aren't on every street corner like gas stations. To top it all off, propane is not cheap. Gasoline continues to be the best fuel for SMALL craft operating in fluid mediums, whether it's air or water. 
The problem of gummed up fuel systems is much easier to deal with. Simply run the engine out of gas and you're all set. That's probably the way Ollie did it...


----------



## JMichael (Apr 9, 2015)

Gotem said:


> I do not know about propane outboards, but I have a propane auger for ice fishing. One of the reasons I bought it is because *there is no carb* to gum up.


You've got an ice auger with fuel injection?

What's your real name, Tim Allen? Is that a Binford auger? :lol:


----------



## jethro (Apr 9, 2015)

Gotem said:


> I do not know about propane outboards, but I have a propane auger for ice fishing. One of the reasons I bought it is because there is no carb to gum up.



Yep, I bought a Jiffy Pro 4 this past year and love it. Quiet, starts in 2 pulls no matter if it sits for 10 minutes or 10 months, runs forever on a 1 lb can of propane. I would not be concerned about a propane outboard at all.


----------



## Gotem (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine was the Eskimo HC40 and it chewed through 20 - 30 inches of ice quickly and with no effort. Drilling 16 or more holes by hand every time I went out would have been a pain. The best part was no gasoline spilling or getting over your hands.


----------

